# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Grupi i emocioneve pozitive dhe negative

## J@mes

*“EMOCIONET”

(GRUPI I EMOCIONEVE POZITIVE DHE NEGATIVE)*

Thuhet se fjala emocion e ka prejardhjen nga gjuha dhe kultura frënge ku mund të gjejmë edhe përpjekjet e para për të dhënë kuptimin e vërtetë të kësaj fjale. Në këtë vështrim duhet thënë se fillimisht emocioni është konsideruar si një gjendje e ngacmuar ose e trazuar e ndërgjegjes së individit dhe si pjesë e kësaj të fundit që provokon në mënyrëë të vazhduar ndjenja ose sensibilitete.
Dekadat e fundit, studiuesit i kanë përcaktuar emocionet si konstrukte psikofiziologjike të ndërlikuara, me një natyrë tepër komplekse dhe me përmasa shumëdimensionale.
Sot në shkencën e psikologjisë, emocioni përcaktohet si reagim ose përgjigje ndaj një stimuli apo ngacmuesi, i cili tek individi shkakton: eksitim fiziologjik, ndjenjë subjektive, interpretim konjitiv dhe sjellje të dukshme.
Emocionet në vetvete janë shumë dimensionale dhe sipas Plutchik këto dimensione, janë të lidhura me cilësi të tilla si intesiteti, ngjashmëria dhe polariteti i tyre. Në këtë vështrim emocionet mund ti klasifikojm në dy grupe:
*1.Grupi i emocioneve pozitive*
*2.Grupi i emocioneve negative*
Emocionet pozitive përshkohen nga gjëndje emocionale pozitive ose të këndshme dhe janë të lidhura me kënaqësitë që përjetohen gjatë plotësimit të nevojave, janë të lidhura me sigurinë e individit, me të qënit në harmoni dhe i suksesshëm ne jetë. Në rrethana të tilla individi ndjehet i gëzuar, i kënaqur, i lumtur dhe karakterizohet nga një ton i përgjithshëm emocional që është optimist.
E vecanta për emocionet e këtij grupi është se nëpërmjet tyre individi ndjen dhe provon në vetvete kënaqësi shpirtërore për aq kohë sa ato zgjatin. Kjo është dhe njëra prej arsyeve pse emocionet pozitive nuk kanë tërhequr sa duhet vëmëndjen e studiuesve prej shumë kohësh. Megjithëse emocionet e verteta njerëzore është e vështirë të përshkruhen me fjalë, duhet thënë se sot nga psikologët bëhen edhe përpjekje të tilla. Dhe kjo ndodh për efekt njohjeje, pasi njërëzit bëjnë vazhdimisht përpjekje të kësaj natyre rreth gjendjeve emocionale që provojnë në vetvete, përpiqen ti përcaktojnë gjithnjë e më saktë ato për të kuptuar dramën e brendshme si dhe aspektet konkuruese të emocioneve që përjetohen, duke u përpjekur të kapin kuptimin e vërtetë të cdo ndjesie apo të cdo buzëqeshjeje që vihet në veprim sa here që është e nevojshme.
Një pjesë e mirë e gjendjeve emocionale pozitive lidhet me të qënit i lumtur apo me vetë lumturinë që përjeton cdo qënie njerëzore. Studimet tregojnë se te kjo qënie vetë sistemet emocionale janë të ndërtuara sipas një hierarkie dhe lumturia duket se formon sistemin më të lartë në këtë hierarki. Në mjaft kërkime që janë kryer rreth lumturisë, pyeten njërëz të moshave e profesioneve të ndryshme se cfarë i bën ata të lumtur, duke testuar lidhjet e lumturisë së tyre me aspekte të tilla si: të ardhurat, shëndeti i mirë, aftësitë e vecanta dhe inteligjenca, martesa, mosha, besimi, lloji i punës, statusi social, edukimi e të tjera. Përgjithësisht, këto drejtime të kërkimeve konsiderohen si pikënisje e lumturisë dhe si aspekte të rëndësishme të gjëndjeve emocionale, të cilat investojnë sistematikisht në jetën e individit dhe në të qënit i lumtur. Vec kësaj, autor të ndryshëm kanë sugjeruar se lumturia është rrjedhojë e përmbushjes së qëllimeve individuale në fusha të ndryshme të jetës.
	Grupi i dyte: Grupi i emocioneve negative. Këto emocione përshkrohen nga gjëndje emocionale negative ose të pakëndëshme dhe janë të lidhura me pakënaqësitë që përjetohen gjatë plotësimit të nevojave bazë, janë të lidhura me pasigurinë, me humbjet dhe dështimet në jetë. Në rrethana të tilla individi ndjehet pesimist në vetvete dhe për rrjedhojë përjeton frikë, ankth, zhgënjim, dëshpërim, stres, frustacion e të tjera.
Për të bërë diferencime brënda këtij grupimi të emocioneve ka rëndësi të merren parasysh jo vetëm shkalla apo intesitetit i shprehjes së tyre, por edhe kahu i veprimit, shkalla e irritimit dhe e pakënaqësive të ndryshme që përjetohen nga individi. Pra, në këtë grupim, shumë emocione negative janë primare dhe shumë të tjera janë rezultat i interpretimeve konjitive. Ato më tepër imponohen nga rrethanat dhe kanë frekuencë më të shpeshtë në raport me emocionet pozitive. Në tërësi, edhe emocionet e ketij grupi janë të shumta në numër, një prej tyre është dhe ankthi.
Sipas Frojdit, ankthi lidhet me gjendje psikologjike që nuk shoqërohen me vëmendje të vecantë ndaj objektit frikësues. Origjina e ankthit në përgjithësi është e paqartë dhe pothuajse e papërcaktuar pra, është pikërisht mungesa e një ngacmimi konkret, ajo që e privon ankthin nga mundësia e patjes së kontureve të qarta dhe të identifikueshme. Ankthi ka efekte shkatërruese për trupin, pasi burimet trupore dhe ato intelektuale nuk jane aspak ndihmuese për individin. Megjithkëtë, duhet thënë se ankthi është pjesë e pandarë e përjetimeve të shumta njerëzore dhe se ndonjëherë prej tij mund të gjenerojnë crregullime të ndryshme, të cilat zgjatin relativisht në kohë dhe prishin rrjedhën normale të jetës.
Ne të gjithë përjetojmë gjëndje ankthi sa herë ndeshemi me situate tepër të vështira që janë kërcënuese për ne. Pra, në këtë kuptim, ankthi është një ngritje emocionale, një gjëndje shqetësimi përgjithësisht e vështirë dhe stresante, e shkaktuar nga pritshmëria e ndonjë stimuli apo situate që nuk është fizikisht e pranishme dhe realisht e dhimbshme, por parandjehet të jetë e tillë dhe se individi ndodhet nën trusninë e një orjetimi të tillë për një kohë të gjatë.
Ndonjëherë ankthi përcaktohet si një tmerr pa emër, pa formë dhe misterioz, por që nuk i godit të gjithë njerëzit njëlloj. Studiuesit theksojnë se në strukturën e tij, ankthi ka një komponent fiziologjik, një komponent konjitiv dhe një eksperiencë subjective të diskomfortit. Për këtë, disa psikolog sugjerojne se ankthi shfaqet më shpesh në ato rrethana kur njërëzit konfrontohen me vetveten, duke marrë shumë perceptime njëherësh. Pikërisht për këtë thuhet se origjina e ankthit në përgjithesi është e paqartë, por pavarsisht nga kjo, duhet thënë se në shumë situate gjëndja e ankthit mund të jetë dhe e motivuar. Kështu psh. ankthi mund të jetë edhe rrjedhojë e frikës që përjetohet, në mjaft raste kur objekti frikësues është real dhe i njohur nga vetë individi. Ashtu si frika që është një reagim i natyrshëm ndaj një kërcënimi real apo imagjinar, edhe ankthi mund të jetë një reagim i tille ndaj një stimuli konkret apo ndaj një presioni të caktuar. Shembull i një gjëndje ankthi të tillë mund të jetë psh. frika  për humbjen e një njeriu të dashur ose humbja e dashurisë për dikë.
	Në shtjellimet dhe përshkrimet që iu bë më sipër dy grupeve kryesore të emocioneve pozitive dhe negative, studiuesit kanë pohuar se këto kahe të gjëndjeve emocionale, shpesh alternohen me njëra tjetrën, duke ngritur dhe ulur shpesh tonin e përjetimeve tona emocionale. Në këtë mënyrë, ato i japin vitalitet, larmi dhe variacione jetës sonë.

Cfare mendimi keni ju rreth emocioneve pozitive dhe negative?
A alternohen keto gjendje emocionale me njera-tjetren?

Nga *J@mes Douglas*

----------


## Qendi

Sot në psikologji nuk egziston një klasifikim i qëndrueshëm dhe përgjithësisht i pranueshëm i emocioneve. Sipas një klasifikimi të dhënë nga Lazarus(1993) emocionet klasifikohen në 3 grupe kryesore.
1.*Emocionet Negative*-zemërimi ,frika, turpi ,pikëllimi , neveria , xhelozia;
2.*Emocionet E Përziera*-shpresa , keqardhja ;
3.*Emocionet Pozitive*-lumturia , mburrja , qetësimi , dashuria;
Njëra prej ndjenjave paresore është Frika.Kjo ndjenjë paraqitet relativisht herët.Zakonisht shfaqet në situata të cilat individi i cilëson si të rrezikshme për egzistencën e vet.Te fëmijët shkaktojnë frikë situatat e reja dhe të panjohura.Një lloj tjetër e frikës është Fobia me ç'rast individi frikësohet prej objekteve dhe situatave si p.sh : Uji , Rruga , Dhoma E Mbyllur etj. , ndonë se ato objekte dhe situata nuk paraqesin rrezik.
*Zemërimi*-mund të përjetohet si një paknaqësi e zakonshme , deri te tërbimi , me çrast individi nuk është në gjendje të kontrollojë veten. Mund të ndodhë që në këtë rast individi ti klrcënohet ndonjë të afërmi të vet , i cili në fakt nuk është fajtor për situatën e krijuar.
*Gëzimi*-njeriu zakonisht është i gëzuar kur arrin suksese në realizimin e qëllimeve të veta , kur e kryen punën e tij me kënaqësi , kur është i shlndetshëm , kur dashuron dhe ti kthehet dashuria nga personi përkatës etj.
*Hidhërimi*-paraqitet atëher kur humbasim diçka të rëndësishme për ne.Hidhërimi  shpesh shprehet me vaj edhe gëzim ose ndonjë tronditje tjeter.
*Xhelozia*-në thelb është pasiguri personale.Xhelozia ndodh atëher kur personi që e dashurojmë , dashurin dhe kujdesin e shpreh ndaj dikujt tjetër.
*Disponimi*-është gjendje emocionale e këndshme ose e pakëndshme e cila zgjat relativisht shumë , por nuk është intensive.Disponimet tona nuk kanë të bëjnë me diçka konkrete dhe të caktuar , mirpo ndikon që ne të marrin një qëndrim të caktuar ndaj njerëzve dhe realitetit në përgjithësi.
*Pasioni*-Është shprehi e formuar gjatë jetës e cila gjithmonë përcillet me emocione intensive.Ndikon dukshëm në sjelljet dhe veprimet e njerzve si p.sh dikush ka pasion shkencën , diturinë , sportin që janë pasione pozitive.Egzistojnë edhe pasione negative (Pija , Duhani etj.)

----------


## land

Shpesh here nese dikush na pyet se çfar emocioni jeni duke perjetuar per momentin......ne pergjigjemi.
ndjehem i/e lumtur
jam i/e zemeruar
kam frike etc
si mund ta perkufizoni nocionin EMOCION!?mua me duket nje nocion jo shume i qarte.
psikologet jane perpjekur ta perkufizojne kete nocion,por muk kane mundur ti japin nje perkufizim te vetem perfundimtar,sepse emocionet jane perjetime shume subjektive.
William James-argumentoi se emocioni eshte ndjenja e ndryshueshme trupore qe ndodh si reagim ndaj ngjarjeve eksituese te mjedisit.

Sigmund Freud-shpalli se emocionet jane shkarkime fiziologjike te cilat shfaqen ne formen e ndjenjave.

Robert Plutchik-e pershkroi emocionin si nje reagim trupor te modeluar,te shkaktuar nga nje ngacmues i jashtem.

po ju si e spjegoni,si e perjetoni!!?
diskutime te kendeshme....ju lutem evitoni chit-chat :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ujkus

emocioni : 

koncept me te cil.in rraca njerezore shpjegon cdo lloj impakti te qenies ,esences me boten qe e rrethon.

qofshin keto te keqija apo te mira nuk ka rendesi fare. emocioni eshte aksiome e cila nuk vertetohet.ekziston me nderthurjen e shpirtin me trupin fizik  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## land

Emocionet jane nga me te ndryshmet,por mund ti ndaja ne dy grupe,pozitive dhe negative.
ne te dyja tipet e emocioneve ne veprojme duke ju shmangur logjikes,pra mendoj qe emocionet jane te lidhura me zemren dhe logjika me trurin.
por ne nuk mund te bejme pa emocionet,jeta jone do ishte bosh fare.dhe pse shume here emocionet na shtyjne te bejme veprime te gabuara qe jane ne kundershtim me logjiken tone,jane ato qe i japin kuptim jetes tone.

----------


## augusta b

evitojme emocionet kur duam te arrijme nje qellim te caktuar.arrijme t'i evitojme nese tjetri qe kemi perballe nuk shikon skuqjen e fytyres,djersitjen e duarve...
jetojme me emocionet,sepse pa ato nuk mundemi te kuptojme ndjenjat tona.cfare jane emocionet?shperthimet e ndjenjave.

----------


## JaCk_DaniELs

> Emocionet jane nga me te ndryshmet,por mund ti ndaja ne dy grupe,pozitive dhe negative.
> .


Kaq mjafton te permendesh.

----------


## AuGuSt_

Sot ne psikologji nuk ekziston ende nje klasifikim i qendrueshem dhe pergjithsisht i pranuar i emocioneve.Sipas nje klasifikimi te dhene nja Lazarus(1993),emocionet klasifikohen ne 3 grupe kryesore:

1.Emocionet Negative-zemerimi,ankthi(frika),turpi,pikellimi,xhelozia,ne veria;
2.Emocionet e Perziera-shpresa,keqardhja;
3.Emocionet Pozitive-lumturia,mburrja,qetesimi,dashuria.
Njera prej ndjenjave paresore eshte FRIKA.Kjo ndjenje paraqitet relativisht heret.Zakonisht shfaqet ne situata te cilat inividi i vlereson si te rrezikshme per ekzistencen e vet.Te femijet shkaktojne frike situatat e reja dhe te panjohura.
Nje lloj tjeter e frikes eshte Fobia-me c'rast individi frikesohet prej disa objekteve dhe sitautave si p.shUjit,rruges.dhomes se mbyllur etj)ndonese ato objekte dhe situata,ne te vertete nuk paraqesin ndonje rrezik.
ZEMERIMI-mund te perjetohet si nje pakenaqesi e zakonshme deri tek terbimi,me c'rast individi nuk eshte ne gjendje ta kontrrolloj veten.Mund te ndodhe qe ne raste te tilla individi t'i kercenohet ndonje te afermi te vet,i cili ne fakt nuk eshte aspak fajtor per situaten e shkatuar.
GEZIMI -Njeriu zakonisht eshte i gezuar kur arrin suksese ne realizimin e qellimeve te veta,kur e kryen punen e tij me kenaqesi,kur eshte shendosh,kur dashuron dhe i ktheht dashuria nga personi perkates etj.
HIDHERIMI-Paraqitet atehere kur humbim dicka te rendesishme per ne.Bie fjala femija hidherohet nese e humb lodren e tij.Ndersa nje i rritur hidherohet nese e humb nje te aferm.Hidherimi shpesh shkrehet ne vaj nganjehere shpreh edhe gezim ose ndonje tronditje.
XHELOZIA-Ne thelb eshte pasiguri personale.Xhelozia lind ne ato raste kur personi,te cilin e dashurojme,kujdesin dhe dashurin nuk e drejton ndaj nesh por ndaj ndonje personi tjeter.
DISPONIMI-eshte gjendje emocionale te kendeshme ose te pakendeshme te cilat zgjasin relativisht shume ,por nuk jane intensive.Disponimet tona nuk kane te bejne me dicka konkrete dhe te caktuar,mirepo ndikojne ne ne qe te marrim nje qendrim te caktuar ndaj njerezve dhe realitetit ne pergjithesi.
PASIONI-Jane shprehi te formuara gjate jetes te cilat percillen gjithmone me emocione intensive.Ato ndikojne dukshem ne sjelljen dhe veprimet e njerevze p.sh dikush ka pasion shkencen,diturine,sportin qe jane pasione Pozitive.Ekzistojne edhe pasione Negative si bixhozi,pija,duhani etj.

----------


## Viola.V

Te evitosh emocionet ?! - Ahahaha edhe kete nuk e kishja degjuar ndonjehere !

----------

